# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  manchmal einfache Ursachen

## liebom

Hallo ihr Lieben, meine Freundin hat mir letztes erzählt dass man manchmal über sehr lange Zeit erst erkrankt. Ihr Opa ist zum Beispiel an Prostatakrebs erkrankt. Der Arzt meinte damals dass es einen Zusammenhang mit seinem Wohnraum gibt. Er hat damals noch in seinem Haus gewohnt, wo der komplette Kellerteil von Schimmel besetzt war. Es gibt so viele Infos zu Schimmel die auf eine evtl. Krebserkrankung hinweisen können. Oft sind es äußere Ursachen oder Lebensräume die eine Krankheit auslösen können. Ihr Opa konnte geheilt werden und der Krebs hat sich sogar selbst zurückentwickelt nachdem er in ein Heim umzog.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ihr Opa konnte geheilt werden und der Krebs hat sich sogar selbst zurückentwickelt nachdem er in ein Heim umzog.


Schön für ihr Opa.

Was denn nun, wurde er geheilt, oder hat sich der Krebs nur zurückentwickelt?

Willst Du nun den Krebs verharmlosen als Folge falschen Lüftens,
oder willst Du uns Schimmelsanierungen für Haus und Darm verkaufen?

Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Hvielemi,

Deine direkt zur Sache kommenden Beiträge überraschen mich immer wieder. Auch ich habe dem hier und da sich mit diesem und jenem sich bemerkbar machenden liebom *hier* schon mal anmachen wollen. Obwohl er sich sonst ständig im Forum tummelt, hat er das geflissentlich überlesen. Wer weiß warum? Möglicherweise tatsächlich nur ein harmloser Gutmensch.

*"Bei vielen Leuten beginnt das Gewissen erst dort, wo der Vorteil aufhört"
*(Haile Selassie)

----------

